# Involute cutter



## Jyman (Jan 11, 2016)

I have been trying to find a involute cutter for makin gears and was wondering If anyone has bought one locally or know of a place locally to get one, and if you remember the price?


----------



## sorrelcreek (Jan 11, 2016)

Mcmaster Carr that's were we buy are gear cutters for work. I know are dallor sucks right now but I'm sure it's still a good price. The other place is ebay if your not in a rush for the cutter to come in. On mcmaster your looking at $70-100 for a cutter I know there expensive. They cheaper way is to buy a gear and just bore it out to the size you need again I've done that lots. As far as local places I'm not sure anymore where to buy cause honestly way cheaper online. Hope this helps


----------



## PeterT (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry, Mcmaster won't sell to Canuck individuals, only companies or institutions on an approved account basis. I'd try KBC or Travers first. Both in Canada, both ~9$ flat shipping per order of whatever you order.  Travers has a nicer user interface to specify DP or Module & search for what you are after. I haven't done any gear cutting myself but will be & have followed other model engine builders. The question is country of origin for gear cutters & the answer seems to be 'it depends'. Sometimes they have their own name stamp but it could be from China or Poland or... (assuming you have a choice). The other place to compare is Thomas Skinner Calgary for the cost of a phone call. I needed to get a specific cutting tool once commonly only available from USA, turns out Skinner is a distributer which translated into no shipping & better price than me ordering off the net because they just combine with their regular orders. Took a week but who cares.

http://www.kbctools.ca/
http://www.traverscanadacatalogs.com/


----------



## sorrelcreek (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Peter when did mcmaster not sell to individuals I haven't order personally in a while but I have and I know at work we don't have an account with them or anything?


----------



## PeterT (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm guessing 6 years or more? I used to get fasteners & other do-dads from MMC. Then they just stopped shipping to Canada claiming the export paperwork was killing them. I know some guys with company / government / educational accounts that can piggyback order, but I suspect higher $ accounts. You can try filling out the on-line order form but it will reject you at payment time. There are ways to circumnavigate ordering like through reship.com (who will order on your behalf out of the US & redirect) but you pay a fee. Sometimes its worth it, sometimes not, depends on the item. A lot of their stock can be replicated by other sources, its not like they make anything. But it was just great 1-stop shopping.


----------



## Jyman (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you guys for the suggestions. I will check them out


----------



## BradH (Feb 19, 2016)

I purchased two gear cutters recently.  I won't discuss the first because it was pricey....  The second I purchased from the UK.  RGD Tools I think it is called off of EBay.  Overall good and fast to get them here.

Lots of Chinese  gear cutters where sets are the price of a good cutter here, but you need a 22mm arbor.  My arbors are 1 and 1.25" so tried to match the existing gear.  

B


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 17, 2017)

I've ordered directly from RDG tools.
http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/

Customer service was great.  During their working hours they would respond to emails within a couple of hours.

I think they source out of India but I could be wrong.  The Pound is down right now too.
Shipping from the UK is often faster and cheaper than from the US!


----------

